
Low-Latency HTML Canvas - markdog12
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/05/desynchronized
======
billconan
what's the drawback of enabling it all the time? why isn't this the default?

if only the inner content of a canvas has changed (i.e. the size of the canvas
hasn't changed), why do we still need to update the dom?

~~~
z3t4
Ive experimented with this in a 2d canvas app but did not notice any
performance improvement, but did get some issues with the rendering.

~~~
postalrat
Low latency doesn't imply overall performance. Maybe high high latency they
can process things in batches for higher throughput.

